# Big Bore Atv weights



## BEASTBRUTE (Mar 26, 2009)

Dry Weight on Big Bore Atvs

Kawasaki

Brute Force 4x4 650-602 lbs
Brute Force 4x4 750i-605 lbs

Arctic Cat

Arctic Cat H2 4x4 1000-798 lbs
Arctic Cat H1 4x4 650-703 lbs

Can-Am

Renegade 4x4 800-597 lbs
Outlander 4x4 800-639 lbs
Outlander 4x4 650-649 lbs

Honda

Rincon 4x4 680-600 lbs


Polaris

Sportsman 4x4-800-770 lbs
Sprotsman 4x4 700-768 lbs
Sportsman 4x4 700 Twin- 764 lbs

Suzuki

King Quad 4x4- 602 lbs

Yamaha

Grizzly 4x4 700-600 lbs
Grizzly 4x4 660-600 lbs


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

good info! :rockn: gonna put it in the gen. tech. info section.


----------



## BEASTBRUTE (Mar 26, 2009)

thanks.


----------

